# Alternative Therapies ( acupuncture / reflexology etc.) in Scotland



## Guest

Does anyone know of a good acupuncture clinic near Ninewells Hospital in Dundee? I am looking for one who does traditional Chinese medicine.
Am having weekly treatment in Edinburgh at the moment (close for work) but need to find somewhere in Dundee close to the hospital to use on egg collection and embryo transfer days. Either somewhere very close to hospital or someone who would even come onto the ward with us if we booked them for a couple of hours?
Any recommendations appreciated.

Michelle


----------



## mrs cloudy

Hello Folks

Can anyone reccomend any good alternative therapists in the Aberdeen area to go along with the usual medical stuff?  We have just begun treatment for the second time and I want to try to stay a bit calmer this time if I can.  I am particularly interested in trying acupuncture.  Your thoughts would be appreciated.  Thanks

Cloudy


----------



## peglet

Has anyone tried this?
i've booked an apt with Mr Zong Fan Zhou to see if he can work any magic.
I'm sure some ladies on here have been?  
Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Is that the one at Broomhill?  If so, I think Tissy went to him.  I was going to give him a try too.  Liked the lady I was going to before but her hours were awkard and didn't suit me most of the time.
x


----------



## peglet

He's on Deeside Drive.

I think i found out about him orginally on here (3 years ago) but never went.  He specialises in infertility...

Managed to get an apt over lunchtime, so shall have an extended lunch. think he does night apts too

How you doing anyway, bearing up?  Life's sh!t sometimes eh.....  

Pegs


----------



## twinkle123

Couldn't agree more Pegs.  7 years down the line, thousands more in debt, several operations later but hey ho, we'll get there!!!


----------



## Jo_Newbie

Hi ladies, I used Fan alongside my treatment and I 100% recommend him.  He has a great success rate, and was a real help to me.  I hope he also brings you ladies good luck


----------



## peglet

Thanks Jo
A couple of my colleagues go to him (after I gave them his name) totally fertility unrelated, and they think he's good.

Susan... I really wish I had a magic wand for you.... try and keep positive, it's the only way to go.  And this cycle proved that it can be done, hold onto that, as much as it hurst now..... 

Pegs
x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

i went to him years ago through my GP for my migranes...he's fantastic!!  never thought to try him for my endo xx


----------



## tissyblue

Hi all - I went to Fan. He's great. I reckon he was a huge factor in my BFP. He helps a lot of ladies with unexplained infertility as well as those having treatment.


I think he helps a lot of ladies get pg (if you know what I mean!)


----------



## Flip Flop Flo

Hello Everyone.

Any know a good place for Reflexology, really fancy some relaxation.

Also fancied Reiki but not sure  and would like to hear if anyone's done it and how they felt after.

Flo

xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Flo. I've never had reflexology so can't help there.  I did have reiki once last year.  I wasn't sure before I went but thoroughly enjoyed it.  It's such a wierd feeling - she was at the other side of the room (could only tell this by her voice!) and could feel her putting energy into various parts of my body.  Very strange tingling but nice.  I can't say I felt very much afterwards except relaxed.  I went to the Rosemount centre and have also been there for acupuncture.
x


----------



## Bethliz

Ho flo

Can't recommend where to go as I don't live in Aberdeen but can certainly recommend reflexology, I have had 2 sessions & as well as helping me to relax with all the feet bit I had a back and head massage thrown in too.  All wonderfully relaxing and enjoyable.  Got a lot more out of the 2nd session than the 1st as I knew what to expect.

Good Luck

Bethliz


----------



## LaineyMoo

Awww i realy want some reflexology.. there is a woman down beside the beach that does it out of her house? She also does hypnosis as well....

Her name is gillian mcmillan [email protected]

Like i said i havent booked an appointment with her but i am considering it!


----------



## tkbearlowey

I have had REIKI done and would thouroughly recommend it.

It is a strange kind of feeling but def felt different after all the positie energies revamped my body .
i went into  a very relaxed state and could feel all my body changes.

Was great and am going again in a couple of weeks.
I live in Inverness so cant help you with an Aberdeen contact

Trace


----------



## hopeful33

I'm just about to start Buserelin injections and wondered whether reflexology or reiki would help prior to starting and/or during treatment?  I've never had either before, but like the sound of it - especially if it will help me to relax?  Any opinions/advice?

Thx


----------



## anyamac

Thought I'd start a new thread as the other one was deleted. Please add your own recommendations!

Close to Ninewells:

Appletree Clinic
Drumsturdy Road
By Broughty Ferry
Angus
DD5 3NY
01382737808

http://www.appletreeclinic.com/index.htm

Kevin McGhee is fully registered with the General Osteopathic Council and is a member of the British Acupuncture Council and Scottish Osteopathic Society.

Went there quite a few times before, during and after treatment. Kevin is absolutely great. He has a chat first, then sticks needles in you (and possibly uses moxy), wrapps you in soft fleecy blankets and leaves you to sleep/chill for nearly an hour. Value for money and you always leave feeling totally relaxed.
He's very knowledable on anything IVF related and treats many NW patients.

Highly recommended! 

Fees and Opening Times

Monday - Friday9am - 6pmSaturday (emergencies only)10am - 12pmReception cover9am - 12pm
2:30pm - 5:30pmThe clinic is closed daily1pm - 2:30pm
 
First appointment  £40Subsequent appointment
Osteopathy - 30 mins
Acupuncture - 45-60 mins  £35Saturday am & weekdays after 6pm £45


----------



## Liffy

Hi there, just wondering if anyone can recommend a decent acupuncturist in Aberdeen who specialises in fertility issues? Would be great to hear of any experiences. Not sure whether to sign up to it or not and if so, when? Thanks x


----------



## peglet

Hi Liffy

This is who i go to

http://www.aberdeenacupuncture.co.uk/practitioner.html

Although it's not for everyone, I find it extremely relaxing, and can honestly say that since i've been going (june last year) my periods/endo has changed so much for the better (although still no sign of natural pg) I'm away to embark on IVF again, and plan to continue to use Fan.

Good luck.

/links


----------



## Chumster

Hi Liffy,

I've used a fabulous acupuncturist called Karen Morrison. She has a base in Aberdeen and one in Inverurie. Although she doesn't 'specialise' in fertility acupuncture, she has a keen interest and is very up to date with treatments etc.

She treated me for three months last year prior to my IVF commencement but unfortunately I had an ovarian cyst and couldn't proceed (about to try again).
However one of my friends also used Karen and is now the proud owner of a little baby girl!

Best wishes, Chumster x


----------



## katrina-1

Hi There,

I am a Reiki Master in Aberdeen and have had two FET, and am blessed with two beautiful children.  If you feel that Reiki would be helpful to you, then you can contact me for more details.  Obviously I have an understanding of treatment and could offer some support.
Many Thanks
Katrina


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone, im new to the site and this is my first post so bare with me.

I am looking to do acupuncture but i live in fife and the closest i can see is in edinburgh which takes a good hour to get there, I was wondering if anyone knows of any either in fife or perth or maybe the side of edinburgh with the gyle/ airport/ corstorphine area.

thanks


----------



## wishingalways

Hi everyone,

I am thinking about acupuncture but live in fife, does anyone know of any fertility trained ones in either fife or perth or maybe in corstorphine area of edinburgh but dont really want to have to travel there.

Any help would be gratefully appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Juls78

hiyyya- just a thought but it may be worth posting in your regional area too.

here is the link for scotland- i have no idea though which part of scotland fife is in  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=259.0

good luck!! xxx


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks juls,

I noticed after posting that it says to post in regional part so did that as well, im new to all this forum stuff  

Fife is just over the forth road bridge heading north by the way.... geography lesson over... I had never heard of it either till i moved here.


----------



## Mathilde

Hi. I can appreciate it's far to travel but Napiers in Edinburgh have great people who specialise in fertility.  They're based in Stockbridge. 
M x


----------



## molly76

Hi Wishingalw - I used to go to a lady called Maggie Moore, she's based in Perth though, I can pm you her details if you're interested? fertility is one of her specialities - she's great and you get a discount with zita west if you want to get products? Hope this helps x


----------



## Juls78

thanks for the geography lesson- would you believe i am a teacher   

welcome to ff- if you need anything just shout! xx


----------



## wishingalways

Juls78 said:


> thanks for the geography lesson- would you believe i am a teacher
> 
> welcome to ff- if you need anything just shout! xx


    thats funny, and thanks for the welcome. x


----------



## wishingalways

Mathilde - thank you, i will try and find the details online. x

Molly - I had found maggie moore and was wondering about giving her a ring, if you could pm her details that would be great.  Was not sure if she was a fertility specialist though.  Did you go to her regularly, was she reasonably priced, sorry im being really nosey now but would really like to have it done, it would give me a boost i think which at present is well needed.  ttc for over 6 years, unexplained infertility, it sucks. xx


----------



## molly76

Hi Wishing- will pm you all the details


----------



## blueBell2010

Hi Wishingalways,  I don't know of any in Fife or Perth but I am in Edinburgh and have regular acupuncture from a lady who is located just up from Waverly Station. If you want the details please drop me a pm.

All the best.

BB


----------



## wishingalways

Thanks bluebell, I have booked my first consultation with a woman called maggie moore in perth, figured that was the right direction to travel as i will be having IVF in dundee at the beginning of the year hopefully but thanks anyway.  How long have you been having acupuncture.. I was going to say im nervous about it but actually its more excitement... My positivity willl be through the roof when it starts so thats a good thing.


----------



## blueBell2010

Your welcome, I've been going regularly since April this year, started with a one hour session every two weeks but since I've started by 2nd cycle I've been going for half hour every week, I really enjoy and will carry on regardless of my tx outcome it totally relaxes me and I actually feel really good afterwards.  Good for you looking on the positive side, it's nothing to worry about, I've also been trying relaxation cd, can give you the details if your interested..

Good luck with your tx next year


----------



## Lightning

Hi all,
When I was first referred for my RMC tests I found out about a TCM (traditional chinese medicine) practitioner in Denny and vowed I would start there when I had word of my treatment through.  So off I went to have a fresh look at the website and I can't find them anywhere it was tcmscotland.  so now looking elsewhere for acupuncture to have from before and during my treatment but obviously I want to get started beforehand. And given how important it is that we try to get everything right first time I was looking for any recommendations for specific fertility acupuncturists in the area. Willing to travel Stirling, Alloa, Falkirk and surrounding areas, if further afield preferable Edinburgh direction as Im no good at Glasgow driving lol although as our treatment is at GRI there may be someone in Glasgow direction worth using that understands GRI procedures?

Thanks in advance of your help

xx


----------



## mierran

I go to Maureen at the Natural Health Centre on the high street - just along from GRI. She does a lot of fertility consults and is very experienced. She's also lovely. It is glasgow, but very close to the M8. 
Good luck.
x x


----------



## Lightning

Thanks mierran will look her up. what kind of cost and how many visits are involved etc? Any help or info you can give me would be  most appreciated. Thanks xx


----------



## Lightning

Hi all,
When I was first referred for my RMC tests I found out about a TCM (traditional chinese medicine) practitioner in Denny and vowed I would start there when I had word of my treatment through. So off I went to have a fresh look at the website and I can't find them anywhere it was tcmscotland. so now looking elsewhere for acupuncture to have from before and during my treatment but obviously I want to get started beforehand. And given how important it is that we try to get everything right first time I was looking for any recommendations for specific fertility acupuncturists in the area. Willing to travel Stirling, Alloa, Falkirk and surrounding areas, if further afield preferable Edinburgh direction as Im no good at Glasgow driving lol although as our treatment is at GRI there may be someone in Glasgow direction worth using that understands GRI procedures?

Also looking for your experiences of how often and when you should have acu leading up to, during and after treatment?

Thanks in advance of your help

xx


----------



## mierran

Cost £40 for initial consult which is 1 hour then £35 for each 45 mins session. I went weekly as she helped me with endo pain as well as ivf stuff. It's something you need to discuss with her - depends on your circumstances. She also sees you just after ET.
I found it great - a combination of accupuncture and therapy.


----------



## Claire01

Hi there!

I can highly recommend pascal da silva, he has a clinic in bridge of Allan at the university. http://www.edinburgh-acupuncture.co.uk/

After 2 failed cycles I believe regular acupuncture helped me produce better quality eggs.

I started around 2 months before treatment, had a session before and after egg transfer.

I will hopefully start treatment in may and will once again be seeing pascal.

Hope this helps but if I can help with any queries please just shout!

Xx


----------



## Lightning

Hi Claire thanks for that I have spoken to him but unfortunately he is limited in the days he is in Stirling so I can't go for him as I have no idea what days of the week my EC and ET will be as I need to have acu after those. Shame as he was recommended to me by a friend also and I liked him straight away in his emails :-( Oh well.  Looks like its going to be Cumbernauld although I am waiting for an email back from a lady in Falkirk too from Ochilview Clinic she's not been recommended to me either though
xx


----------



## GERTIE179

Hi
Not sure how you got on but brilliant lady based in Glasgow High Street (5mins from Royal on same street). I can send you details if interested.
G x


----------



## Lightning

Hi Gertie thanks for that I'm pretty sure that will be the woman a few people recommended to me but I decided Glasgow was too far  to travel on non-GRI appointment dates so I'm going to one in Laurieston in Falkirk starting next sat cant wait!
x


----------



## Jules13

Hi I know you've already found and booked someone in Falkirk   but for other ladies looking at this post I'd like to tell them about Susan Murphy from Uddingston. I'd heard some great things about her and I had my first session with her last week. Shes fully qualified and is also a midwife so she knows a lot about what us girls are going through.  She works from a studio at her home and is very friendly and easy to talk to and explained in detail how acupuncture can help with infertility. If anyones interested then message me and I'll pass u her details


----------



## SNOWF1975

Lightning said:


> Hi Claire thanks for that I have spoken to him but unfortunately he is limited in the days he is in Stirling so I can't go for him as I have no idea what days of the week my EC and ET will be as I need to have acu after those. Shame as he was recommended to me by a friend also and I liked him straight away in his emails :-( Oh well. Looks like its going to be Cumbernauld although I am waiting for an email back from a lady in Falkirk too from Ochilview Clinic she's not been recommended to me either though
> xx


Id be really interested in the lady in Cumbernauld ( I live in Coatbridge). Would you be able to pass me her details? Do you think acu actually works and helps with fertility? Im ready to try anything !


----------



## Lightning

hi i will pm you her details 

I suppose everyone is different and has different outlooks, I figure its worth a try!
x


----------



## SNOWF1975

Thanks for that! It's quite expensive isn't it. I emailed her and she said that it would be best to have it done every 2 weeks.


----------



## Lightning

Yeah it is, the only reason I can have it is because my gran has very kindly offered to pay it for me up until my cycle has finished be it BFP or BFN or there is no way I could afford to do it. The lady that Jules put me on to in Uddingston is a bit cheaper if you want me to forward you those details? x


----------



## mrsmcc7

I was recommended a clinic from someone who attends the IF group I go to, so called today to make an appointment with her.  She sounds lovely and I'm really looking forward to seeing her next week for my first session.

She's scared the life out of me though by saying that because of where I am in my cycle I could be given my pro-strap injection at my appointment a week on Monday!!!!  Anyone who attends GRI had that happen when they've been for their appointment to do consents?  Just wondering if it's likely to happen or if we'll have to wait until my next AF before we start.

S x


----------



## wanabmum

Sorry but i would say it very  very very unlikley, if only it did work like that.


----------



## Lightning

Great hun wonder if its same woman as I go to 

I would seriously doubt it too, they will have plans of who they are starting when


----------



## mrsmcc7

I did think that too, it was just with her saying that I thought she must have had people in for treatment who had it started that way otherwise she wouldn't have said it.

I already had in my head that it'd be after my July AF we'd start anyway, so I'll just stick with that unless they say otherwise

Thanks girls.

S x


----------



## Lightning

Although would be great for you if thats the case hun  xx


----------



## Snowball22

Ladies can I ask is this before or during treatment you will attend acupuncture ?
Excuse if this is a silly question!


----------



## mrsmcc7

Snowball22 said:


> Ladies can I ask is this before or during treatment you will attend acupuncture ?
> Excuse if this is a silly question!


Maureen advised a session prior to starting any meds, a session during down-regging, a session a week during stimming and the a session before and one after ET.

hth

Suzie x


----------



## LauraM2011

I had acupuncture 4 times in total - 2 times before starting treatment, one time around the time I got my prostap and one session during stimming. I'm quite annoyed with my acupuncturist because I emailed her to tell her the treatment hadn't worked and she didn't even bother replying, it was almost like she had washed her hands of me because I was finished with the acupuncture and she wouldn't get any more of my cash . Maybe she was embarrassed as her acupuncture obviously didn't work! x


----------



## mrsmcc7

LauraM2011 said:


> I had acupuncture 4 times in total - 2 times before starting treatment, one time around the time I got my prostap and one session during stimming. I'm quite annoyed with my acupuncturist because I emailed her to tell her the treatment hadn't worked and she didn't even bother replying, it was almost like she had washed her hands of me because I was finished with the acupuncture and she wouldn't get any more of my cash . Maybe she was embarrassed as her acupuncture obviously didn't work! x


Where did you go Laura? Shocking she couldn't even acknowledge your e-mail

S x


----------



## LauraM2011

I know it really hurt my feelings  . All she needed to say was sorry to hear it didn't work. I think she has her own business but is based in Napiers. She seemed experienced and professional but probably just in it for the money as it's not cheap! x


----------



## mrsmcc7

LauraM2011 said:


> I know it really hurt my feelings . All she needed to say was sorry to hear it didn't work. I think she has her own business but is based in Napiers. She seemed experienced and professional but probably just in it for the money as it's not cheap! x


You're right, it's not cheap!!
If you did want to give it another go, I'd highly recommend Maureen as she was so lovely when I was there and really made you feel comfortable. She also said that if I had any problems just to give her a call.

S x


----------



## LauraM2011

Ok thanks mrs. Having a break from being a pin cushion at the mo   but will pm you if I need her details. Cheers. xxx


----------



## Lightning

I agree Maureen is fab she even gave me her mobile number so I could text her, bless her x


----------



## akhy

Hi,
I'm wanting to try Accupucture and wondered in anyone could recommend someone they are using? I stay in West Lothian and would prefer towards Edinburgh although I have heard there is one in Cumbernauld not sure if they are any good - any advice appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Lightning

Not sure of any in west Lothian, there was a woman I considered in Cumbernauld cant remember her name she did it from her house but I ended up going to Maureen Karnowski in Glasgow as its just down the road from GRI x


----------



## fflower

Hi
Mine covers falkirk and glasgow... if you want to pm me I'll give you her details. It seems to have worked- grade A embies for the first time ever!


----------



## Juniorpark

Hi 

I would recommend my acupuncturist Jian Feng at Mulberry House in Edinburgh.  I have been going to see her for about 18 months.  Started off once a week and now fortnightly.

Any questions pm me.

JP


----------



## ellej74

i am booked in to do acupuncture ivf package at napiers in edinburgh.  6 sessions and 2 hypotherapy sessions included. Have not started yet but looking forward to it as have heard really good things. Will let you know how i get on. Xx


----------



## bermondseybelle

I have been having acupunture at the natural fertility centre within Napiers in Edinburgh and by and large have found it helpful 
Though stopped for now due to logistal reasons! 

I'm sure the lady i saw was Fiona - I would recommend her.


----------



## the_tempress89

wondering if anyone can recommend anyone in the glasgow area that does acupuncture. i did have a look on google but to be honest i have no idea what im looking for lol


----------



## Clairabella

I use a really nice lady called Maureen Karnowski, she works out of balance clinic in west end and another on high street. She is really knowledgable about fertility. Good luck x


----------



## the_tempress89

believe it or not clairabella i was just looking at her website there!!! im hoping my mum will pay for my initial treatment as im shelling out next week for the cbfm and test sticks. thinking of giving her a call next week to book in and speak to her.... whats her 1st app fee do you remember? 

xxx


----------



## mierran

I'd also recommend Maureen. Her first appt is 1 hour long - thereafter 45mins . Normal fee for subsequent cycles 35- think first one may be 45 but so long ago.......Good luck. I found it really helped me to have someone to talk to who knew about IF but wasn't involved. x x


----------



## the_tempress89

thanks mierran - sounds like this is the lady to go to  hopefully ill be able to make an appointment sometime after next month


----------



## lauren.x

hey ladies, 

i need some help, i am currently in warwickshire but just been told today that we are moving to Edinburgh (hubby is in the army) i am from dunfermline but been a while since Ive been up the town and i can not think of any Chinese herbal places in dunfermline.

because i am getting all my treatment down here, i am stressing as now we are having to move hospital and i really want a good Chinese acupuncturist if anyone knows of any in dunfermline or Edinburgh near the south gyle I'd really appreciate it. 

thanks

Lauren xx


----------



## lauren.x

also what hospitals in Edinburgh is there ? where does anyone recommend ?? 

Thanks

Lauren


----------



## lauren.x

hey ladies, 

i need some help, i am currently in warwickshire but got told yesterday that we are moving to Edinburgh (hubby is in the army) i am from dunfermline but been a while since Ive been up the town and i can not think of any Chinese herbal places in dunfermline.

because i am getting all my treatment down here, i am stressing as now we are having to move hospital and i really want a good Chinese acupuncturist if anyone knows of any in dunfermline or Edinburgh near the south gyle I'd really appreciate it. 

also what hospitals are there that we would transfer too ?

thanks

Lauren xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

I uses Maureen during my last 2 cycles she is amazing. Maureen wasn't available for my current cycle so I use a lady called Elenor Davies - she is fantastic, here is her website http://www.glasgowacupuncture.co.uk/ xx


----------



## the_tempress89

thank you hope ill have a look  xx


----------



## Cece0207

Hi, not sure if you have found an acupuncturist yet, but I go to Elaine Collins in williamwood on the south side of Glasgow. She is lovely, I would highly recommend....x


----------



## reso

I used  the Hui Chun Clinic on Great Western Road.  I felt really at ease with him and I know he has a proven track record with fertility treatment.  Good luck whoever you go with.


----------



## jblox78

I've just started at the Natural Fertility Clinic in Cresswell Lane in the West End - finding them great so far and have previously tried two others in the Glasgow area who were a bit less personal and more like a conveyor belt...

Jen x


----------



## lily1980

Hi Lauren, the acupuncturist I attended is China medic at Leith (so opposite side to gyle) and the practitioner was Ming Chek Robertson and I honestly believe it helped me achieve my BFP. I knew various people that had attended her clinic, including several Chinese friends who recommended her although they hadn't attended for fertility issues.

Will you be going private or NHS for hospital? NHS is royal infirmary Edinburgh (not sure what hospitals in dunfermline are) and private you could look at spire murrayfield - think there are threads on each of them here

Good luck with everything xxx


----------



## pcct

Hi I see a fertilty accu he is amazing! He has a clinic in Edinburgh and attends striling twice a week too and works as late as 9pm for those who work I will pop his web site here for u.

http://www.edinburgh-acupuncture.co.uk/


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi everyone, 

I've just moved clinics to GCRM and my bloods show i have, for some reason, low AMH of 3.2. Both previous cycles i responded well to drugs but resulted in either none or one embryo, so I'm guessing it's the egg quality. I'm starting DHEA supplements and going to start acupuncture. Can anyone recommend a good place for acupuncture in Aberdeen? also is there any other medicines such as Chinese teas etc that i could take?

Sarah.


----------



## MrsA

Hi All

Has anyone been to the Hui Chun Clinic in Glasgow?  My husband and I went on Saturday for a consultation and got a really nice feeling about Dr Chen.  He has advised that my husband starts a course of herbal medicines/teas and acupuncture each week to help with his low sperm count and zero motility problems.

He seems to have a good track record in treating infertility and has fantastic testimonials on his website.

Hopefully we're not just wasting money but willing to try anything just now!

X


----------



## lauren.x

thanks lily and pact,

it will be NHS, its going to be Edinburgh royal infirmary, none in dunfermline that treat fertility, but because we are in Edinburgh it will be ERI.  just waiting on an appointment now, just frustrating as was going fab with treatment plans in coventry but now we have moved, they all tests done that we've done already. but hay ho hopefully we wont go straight back to the beginning. 

thanks ill have at look at them both, and go from there.

Thanks again

Lauren xx


----------



## Leo76

Hi Sarah

I notice from your signature that the clinic made a mistake with your amh, and it's actually significantly higher than 3.2 - was it GCRM who tested it? I am just about to start the short protocol with gcrm (I live in N Ireland) and according to them my amh increased from 1.2 when it was tested last year at another clinic, to 7.4 
As I was under the impression amh couldn't increase, I was a bit surprised but had been doing alot of work behind the scenes such as acupuncture and maya massage so maybe this caused it? Just hoping now that the clinic haven't got it wrong?!! I did query it but they insisted it was 7.4

Do you know what protocol you are on and are you starting soon?
I know 7.4 is still low for my age so think the protocol would probably have been the same  even if I had re-tested at 1.2

Good luck with your journey!! 

L x


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi hun,

It's my first cycle with GCRM so not sure about the clinic yet. They tested my AMH and got the results mixed up. The clinic told me i had 3.2 but i noticed on the paperwork they sent me that my results were showing two different numbers, so i called them and they called me back confirming that i was actually 23.2!! I'm due to start on my next bleed at the end of the month. I'm not having the best start with them, but i've read some nice comments, plus they have my money now! 

PM if you would like to chat? 

xxx


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello

I just wanted to suggest Kathleen Powderly for acupuncture in Aberdeen.  You will get her contact details if you Google.  I thought she looked after me brilliantly when I had my FET.

Good luck with your tx.     

Ellie


----------



## Leo76

Sent you a wee pm need1miracle


----------



## Need1Miracle

Thank you Ellie.


----------



## Weebear

I know you posted this ages ago but wanted to reply. I attended dr Chen from nov 2012- June 2013. I really liked him and the girls too. He was the second ACU dr I tried in Glasgow and I'm now onto my third. I saw a noticeable difference in my periods straight away from attending. He will always fit you in and never turn you away. The herbs were too expensive for me to try. I have since moved on to a Zita West affiliated acupuncturer, who is also based in Glasgow.


----------



## MrsA

My husband has just had his first SA results back since attending this clinic from April. The previous results showed that he had a low count (less than 20,000) and zero motility.

His latest results show over 2 million sperm and 54% motility! I hope this is working!!! X


----------



## Weebear

That's very positive mrs a, has he been on any supps as well?


----------



## MrsA

Just one zinc tablet a day and the teas, nothing else. 

Feeling pretty down as another month and had the dreaded visit from AF again. Pretty much feel like giving up to be honest.

Xxx


----------

